# Cost of living in Edmonton, AB



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi 

I am being offered a job that requires me to relocate to Edmonton, AB or Burnaby BC. Since I immigrated to Canada I have not lived anywhere other than Hamilton and Burlington, ON.

I would like to know how the cost of living in Edmonton or Burnaby compares to that in Burlington (or even Toronto) for that matter. 

Would any of you be able to give me some info on this please?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My first thought would be that Burnaby would be much more expensive to live in than Edmonton. Housing costs are very high in BC and rental space is very tight and expensive which is not the case in Edmonton.

Alberta's booming economy might be more attractive right now as well.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

There are websites that will compare the cost of living of different cities, and this would also be a good question for your prospective employer.

My sense is Edmonton would be cheaper than either Burnaby or Toronto, but this is just a hunch. Housing costs have gone up considerably in Alberta in the last while, but my sense is they are still behind both the GTA and Lower Mainland; I don't know how Hamilton would compare. Taxes are also lower, and there is no provincial sales tax. Fuel costs are likely a bit lower as well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good point on the sales tax PenguinBoy. That alone is like getting a 7 per cent raise when you move to Alberta.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No it's actually like getting a 9% raise - stop and think for a minute


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

You are both wrong. 100% of earned income isn't taxed under PST.

If you want to know real estate prices in Burnaby, go to www.realtylink.ca

Are you looking to buy or rent? Renting actually isn't that bad and rent increases haven't kept pace with appreciation in housing values. There are a number of reasons for this, the obvious being supply and demand. Many renters have recently entered the ownership market, while supply of rental spaces is relatively constant. Thus, with a drop in demand, prices have been relatively flat.

The rental income to property value ratio in the Lower Mainland is nearing 40:1 (property value:yearly rent). So, a $400K property only yields $10,000 rent per year!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Then think of it as getting a substantial discount on everything you buy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Umm a penny SAVED is about $1.30 EARNED. 

Consumption is after income tax.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

If you make a $100 and have $70 left after taxes to spend (say, all on PST'd goods) then you get $65 worth of goods (using a 7% pst and no other taxes).

It would take a 7% raise to $107 to make that $65 into $70, not accounting for changing marginal income tax rates.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Edmonton: a nice place to live but you wouldn't want to visit there.  

I'm currently living in Edmonton, and I used to live in Burnaby. My impression is that Edmonton is significantly cheaper, although it getting more expensive fast. As the Alberta economy continues to turn it's environmental sustainability into short-term cash, property values are soaring. However, water shortages will soon change the economy here, so I wouldn't recommend getting into a long term mortgage.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If you SAVE $100 by not having to pay PST - you would have to EARN $130+ to get to get to that same $100 worth of disposable income.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> If you SAVE $100 by not having to pay PST - you would have to EARN $130+ to get to get to that same $100 worth of disposable income.


"That alone is like getting a 7 per cent raise when you move to Alberta."

Yes, but in talking about the % raise (not nominal $ amount) to your pre-tax salary the issue is average tax versus marginal. The larger the gap, the closer to your example the answer is. The smaller the gap, the closer to 7% the answer is.

Back on track: Unfortunately I haven't lived in Hamilton so I can't say, but relative to Ottawa and Calgary, Edmonton seemed a little more affordable even before counting PST savings. Overall though, not huge differences so I suspect Hamilton would have similar costs to that bunch. It's always tough to tell with a 'near-TO' city.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Housing costs in Hamilton are low compared to the GTA but that does depend somewhat on WHERE in Hamilton.
There are so many factors based on individual requirements, kids, schools, how close to job etc that it's tough to assess generally


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Edmonton is getting quite expensive, but in very broad terms it's not as expensive as most other places in Alberta, especially Calgary, or cites and towns along the highway between Calgary and Edmonton (ie Red Deer) etc. Housing is scarce everywhere in Alberta.

Your primary cost of living issues in Alberta are Health Care Premiums for you and your family and auto insurance. Check those out closely for your particular situation. Your basic Alberta Health Care Premium is $ 44 per month for individuals and $ 88 per month for families (2 or more persons).

I would expect Edmonton's auto insurance to be similar to those of Ontario's but it's quite variable even within a province, depending on circumstances, so you should probably get a rate quote or three yourself. Perhaps a search on the web for auto rates might be helpful.

Rents are not unmanageable, if you're working, and the rest is in line with the rest of Canada, more or less. If you're buying, I would make some calls to a real estate agent in Edmonton and see how they assess the market and prices.

I find the sales tax thing not so important as people who have to pay it feel it is; but if your move involves major purchases it makes a real difference, because TVs and clothes dryers cost similar amounts in large Canadian cites. For everyday, run of the mill stuff, prices vary and often are higher than the difference in tax makes up, but if you're coming from Eastern or Central Canada that might be different; sales taxes tend to go higher as you move east.

If you buy major appliances, automobiles, etc, then the sales tax really makes a difference. For everyday things, I don't find it ends up being cheaper, if at all, compared to prices I'm used to with 7% PST added. But, all in all, it's not so different that it's going to make or break a decision one way or another.

Edmonton's winters are reasonably mild; not particularly different than what you are used to in Southern Ontario temperature wise. You will notice the increased sunshine and clear skies, the lack of humidity, and the extra daylight after 9 PM the most. Although snowfall stays longer, you get much less snow than Southern Ontario does. Summers can be very nice; temperatures will run up to +40 but for the most part will be more in the +25~30 range.

Burnaby is a different animal, but has it's charms as well. I wouldn't be able to handle the incessant rain and overcast in winter, but a lot of people prefer that to cold winters.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

gordguide said:


> I know dozens of people who fly or drive to Alberta to work but can't afford to move there. However, Edmonton is not really part of the boom area as far as housing, etc goes, I would imaging there are many people in Edmonton who commute to but can't afford to move to Red Deer, etc. as well.


Red Deer is cheap compared to Vancouver / Burnaby.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

gordguide said:


> Your primary cost of living issues in Alberta are Health Care Premiums for you and your family and auto insurance. Check those out closely for your particular situation. Your basic Alberta Health Care Premium is $ 44 per month for individuals and $ 88 per month for families (2 or more persons). If you are low income, you may be eligible for a reduction in premiums.


Health Care Premiums are often covered by employers -- check your benefits.

Auto insurance rates vary widely, so it pays to shop around. Although auto insurance is expensive, I'm told that it is cheaper in Alberta than in the lower mainland, but I imagine this will vary a lot with claims history and other risk factors.

Edit: It's also worth checking out your income taxes. This should be easy to do with tax software, enter all your info and then change the province of residence and recalculate. If you just did your taxes using the same software this should entail very little work.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

A tax program would make a quick comparison, but be sure to closely read and fill out the provincial schedules separately since deductions there will be unique to each province and to your circumstances; the rest (Canada) should be identical. In other words, don't just change the "province" field on the first page and leave it at that; you will almost certainly miss something.

Provincial rates for Ontario and Alberta are reasonably similar; but BC has the higher taxes of the three. Alberta might have lower taxes in the future, though.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

gordguide said:


> Provincial rates for Ontario and Alberta are reasonably similar; but BC has the higher taxes of the three. Alberta might have lower taxes in the future, though.


There are all sorts of twists to this. AB taxes start very late ($13k-14k) but at a higher rate than ON's lowest rate. BC's are also quite low at many levels, depending on the income. Around $90k AB begins to be clearly lower. 

For really quick and dirty calculations:
http://www.ey.com/GLOBAL/content.nsf/Canada/Tax_-_Calculators_-_2005_Personal_Tax

It doesn't cover all the wiggles and premiums, but is a start.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks to every one of you for all this info.

I am planning on renting, not buying. I looked at some rental advertisements on the web in Edmonton, they seem pretty expensive to me, just like here.

Gordguide, from your reply I get the impression that healthcare is not free, is that right? Here in Ontario we have the OHIP where the government pays for healthcare. Is it different in Alberta? If so, I need to negotiate this with my employer.

I did check some of the comparison websites as some of you mentioned, thank you. I put in a salary of $100,000 in Burlington to see what I would need to make in Edmonton and I got a figure of around 130,000.

Hmm... there are things I need to discuss with my prospective employer 

Thanks again everyone and cheers


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

tilt said:


> Gordguide, from your reply I get the impression that healthcare is not free, is that right? Here in Ontario we have the OHIP where the government pays for healthcare. Is it different in Alberta? If so, I need to negotiate this with my employer.


As in other provinces, healthcare is publicly funded in Alberta. There is an Alberta Health Care "Premium" of $44 / month for individuals and $88 / month for a family. This is really more of a health care tax than an insurance premium, it doesn't vary for high risk individuals, and it comes no where near the cost of providing the service. Some employers pay this premium as a benefit.

More info here: http://www.health.gov.ab.ca/ahcip/index.html


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up PenguinBoy.

Cheers


----------



## Aros (Oct 25, 2005)

Another note, If you have kids, Edmonton is a Great place to raise them. the Public Schools are great, and we do have the most public parkland of any city in north america... Rent for a 3 bedroom 1 bath apartment near the university (which is one of the nicer places to live) is about 700-1000 a month, utilities and laundering facilities included.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree with your assessment of the area near the University, I used to live there while going to school. Close to the river valley and Whyte Avenue so plenty to see and do.

Didn't much care for the winters though...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Aros said:


> Another note, If you have kids, Edmonton is a Great place to raise them. the Public Schools are great, and we do have the most public parkland of any city in north america...


Sure, if you can find it under the 3 metres of snow!  

I keed, I keed! I know if I lived in Edmonton, I'd spend all my money on Oilers tickets. Instead, I'm stuck in Flamestown... ah well.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you all for your inputs. 

Aros, you mention that near the University is one of the better places to live and that rents are in the 700 to 1000 range for a pretty decent house with utilities etc. I find this hard to believe, especially since I have been browsing the classifieds and find that ****ty studio apartments and single bedroom apartments cost that much!

On a related note, would any of you be able to tell me the areas in or around Edmonton where it would be advisable to live and which areas would be affordable? You see, I already have a home here in Burlington and my wife will continue to live here as she has a job here. So all I need is a kitchen with a bed and a bathroom in Edmonton *grin*

Cheers


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I love Edmonton for it's affordability, great amount of land, and just the fact that it's a friendly (especially kid-friendly) place to live, its community friendly transit system, no income tax, and my fellow Oilers fans, the most loyal fans you can find in North America. 

But I love Vancouver for the massive amounts of year round recreation from rollerblading to snowboarding, the things to do and places to eat, the downtown library, the commuter friendly transit system, my friends (ok ok you gotta make them either way), and the fact that people in general are more health and environment conscious.

I'll always be an Edmontonian by heart but I can't imagine myself living anywhere but Vancouver.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

tilt said:


> Aros, you mention that near the University is one of the better places to live and that rents are in the 700 to 1000 range for a pretty decent house with utilities etc. I find this hard to believe, especially since I have been browsing the classifieds and find that ****ty studio apartments and single bedroom apartments cost that much!


I haven't lived in Edmonton for some time, but I would agree that living near the University is nice. Easy to get to the river valley or downtown, and plenty to do in Old Strathcona.

I don't know what rents are these days, but I'll be all kinds of students will be moving out for the summer any minute now, so you *might* be able to swing a good deal on an apartment once that happens, and lock in you rent with a lease.

Just a hunch, but it might be worth a try -- I expect some landlords would prefer to rent year round for less money per month to renting for top dollar 8 months of the year, and dealing with hassles from tennants moving in and out.


----------



## VanMark (Jan 6, 2009)

*Cost of Living - Vancouver/Edmonton*

I have lived in both Vancouver and Edmonton and there is one thing I have learned about living in Canada. There is no cheaper place to live...the cost of living is about the same in each province. Alberta may have no sales tax and lower real estate costs, but Albera has much, much, much higher utility costs. I was paying about $2,500 more per year in Edmonton to heat my house and run my lights compared to wherever I lived in BC...and I lived in a few cold places in BC too. Food and some items are also cheaper in BC than in Alberta (i.e. shipping costs), which in many cases negates the 5% sales tax.

So you may pay more for rent in the Lower Mainland, but is paying $200 more per month for rent really that bad when you're paying $200 less to buy heat and/or electricity? Keep in mind that there is no tax on grocery food in BC either, so the sales tax issue only applies to other goods.

Another thing I like much better about Vancouver is the climate. It may rain more in Vancouver, but Edmonton actually gets more percipitation (i.e. snow). In fact, according to Environment Canada, Edmonton only gets 5 more days of sunshine per year than Vancouver; yet, in Vancouver, I can take the dog for a comfortable walk any time in November, December, January, February or March without having to spend 15 extra minutes wrapping up in my winter garb. Only on rare occasions does the temperature dip too far below zero on the coast. Anyone who tries to tell you that -5c in Vancouver is similar to -30c in Edmonton needs their head examined (I have been told that several times). I have never owned (or worn) a winter jacket in all my years of living on the coast, but I have certainly needed them when I lived in Edmonton.

Another thing to remember (and this refers to the guy who was trying to decide between a job in Burnaby and Edmonton) is that just because your job is in Burnaby you certainly don't have to live in Burnaby. There are many other municipalities and cities around Burnaby that are also on major transit routes (i.e. Sky-Train). Those who think you have to live in the same town where you work must be from a small town to begin with and do not fully understand public transit.

Anyway...I hope this clarifies the issue and nulifies the previous biases.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"There is no cheaper place to live...the cost of living is about the same in each province." Not so in NL. The only thing that you shall find cheaper here is the tuition at Memorial University and homes/land in the rural areas that have been abandoned by those who needed to leave in search for work.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Another old thread resurrected...


----------



## VanMark (Jan 6, 2009)

Dr. G:

You're probably right...Newfoundland might be an exception. I would think that employment and the economy play a huge role in the cost of living. That plus islanders typically pay more for goods (i.e. shipping costs again).

Later




Dr.G. said:


> "There is no cheaper place to live...the cost of living is about the same in each province." Not so in NL. The only thing that you shall find cheaper here is the tuition at Memorial University and homes/land in the rural areas that have been abandoned by those who needed to leave in search for work.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"That plus islanders typically pay more for goods (i.e. shipping costs again)." Yes, this is what we are told.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

You wouldn't know it to look outside right now, but the Lower Mainland has the best climate in Canada. Those of us who live here tend to congratulate ourselves every time it's 30 below in Edmonton (this week, for example). To me, this makes living here a no-brainer. I am perfectly aware of what I'm "missing" as I was born in Alberta and lived there for many years. Not to mention that politics in Alberta consists of practically unopposed neo-conservatism. At least there's a credible leftist opposition in BC, which will hopefully form a government soon.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Another old thread resurrected...


One is left to wonder why a new member would search the archives for a meaningless old thread and choose to use it as a first post?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Heheh, an old thread that I started ages ago!!! 

Well, just an update - I moved to Edmonton in July 2006, hated the place and came running right back to Burlington ON in Dec 2006.

I do not intend to offend anyone who likes Edmonton, it is just not for me, that's all. I am not an ice-hockey person (I am an immigrant who recently became a citizen), I am not a Whyte Avenue person, I don't think going to a mall is entertainment, I could not buy cigarettes at the Indian reservation without being Indian, plus everything (and I mean everything that I use or need or buy regularly) was more expensive than here. In fact, the prices there BEFORE tax were higher than the prices here AFTER tax (and we have two taxes here, neither of which is lower than the one in AB).

Cheers


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

tilt said:


> Heheh, an old thread that I started ages ago!!!
> 
> Well, just an update - I moved to Edmonton in July 2006, hated the place and came running right back to Burlington ON in Dec 2006.
> 
> ...


Well, that certainly wraps up this old thread eh!?! :lmao:


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't say I blame you, being an Edmontonian myself.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

VanMark said:


> It may rain more in Vancouver, but Edmonton actually gets more percipitation (i.e. snow).


From the 1971-2000 Normals:

Edmonton (City Centre):
Precip: 476.9 mm
Snow: 123.5 cm
Rain: 365.7 mm

Vancouver (Intl):
Precip: 1199 mm
Snow: 48.2 cm
Rain: 1154.7 mm

Victoria (Gonzales):
Precip: 607.6 mm
Snow: 26.3 cm
Rain: 583.1 mm



> In fact, according to Environment Canada, Edmonton only gets 5 more days of sunshine per year than Vancouver


Edmonton (City Centre):
Bright Sunshine: 2299.1 hrs/yr
Bright Sunshine: 321.1 days/yr

Vancouver (Intl):
Bright Sunshine: 1928 hrs/yr
Bright Sunshine: 288.5 days/yr

Victoria (Gonzales):
Bright Sunshine: 2193.3 hrs/yr
Bright Sunshine: 316.8 days/yr 

Perhaps you were dreaming of being in Victoria when you did your math!



> Anyone who tries to tell you that -5c in Vancouver is similar to -30c in Edmonton needs their head examined (I have been told that several times). I have never owned (or worn) a winter jacket in all my years of living on the coast, but I have certainly needed them when I lived in Edmonton.


No argument here!

Victoria for the win!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Victoria for climate hands down winner.


You just have to deal with 80 cm snow dumps every once in a while! 

I read in the paper during the recent winter blast that Victoria is the only city in western Canada that has ever recevied more than 50 cm of snow in a single day... It's apparently happened three times here! 

But this year was *not* one of them...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Victoria for climate hands down winner." St. John's for climate is the hands down loser. We get the most snow, most rain, most fog, and least sunshine than any other major Canadian city, at least according to Environment Canada.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

But you get really cool accents in return! 

Don't even get me started on mummering!! Nothing like that around here...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"But you get really cool accents in return! 

Don't even get me started on mummering!! Nothing like that around here..."

I'm fron New York City, so here in St.John's, I am the one with the accent. Still, my wife and I looked for a house similar to ours here in St.John's when we were visiting her sister who lives in Victoria. I could not even come close to affording a home our size in our current location in St.John's. Such is Life.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Still, my wife and I looked for a house similar to ours here in St.John's when we were visiting her sister who lives in Victoria. I could not even come close to affording a home our size in our current location in St.John's. Such is Life.


Well, things are changing! The average single family house price in Victoria dropped to just under $550K last month!

Downright affordable compared to last year!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

$550K is way out of my league. My current home is on a cul de sac in the center of St.John's, 3500+ square feet, with a large front and back garden. My wife's sister lives a few blocks from the Lt.Gov's residence, but we were looking for homes of an equal size to what we currently have now. A similar home to ours in a central location was selling for $995,000. End of story.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree, MCB. A home for $550,000 is way beyond what I could afford.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

The prices *are* crazy here - but supply and demand tends to take the driver's seat in most markets... If enough "average" people demanded lower prices - then that would happen (and it very well might [but I doubt it will get as cheap as the Bears think]). 

The next 18 months should be interesting here (and in many markets).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Victoria gets snow, but in my view it gets "just enough" -- dozen or two cm's worth most of the time, goes away after a week or so. Last year we got so little snow I can't recall any of it sticking around more than a day or two.

As for real estate, it's depressing in some ways. Good rental space is HARD to find, and prices are (in my view) high because of the scarcity. The actual city of Victoria hasn't allowed any new apartments to be built in TWENTY YEARS. We've got tons of condos going for silly prices, though ... fortunately most buyers turn them into rental units. I'm living in such a place right now, great but small for the price (again, IMO).

When I lived in Florida we had (and we knew we had) *the* cheapest 3-bedroom apt in town -- 1200 sq. ft. for $700. That's not a misprint. It wasn't a great location, but still ...

I of course knew darn well I'd be paying more when we moved, regardless of where we ended up, but I have to say I didn't expect to pay twice as much for (a little more than) half the space (though this place is GREAT, the landlord's a prince, and all utilities/cable/internet is included) in a 1BR. Victoria is priced like a BIG city, but it's not one, and I wish the city would do something about it.

Still loving it though ... in large part because the spring, summer and fall here are GLORIOUS, and the first snow is pretty magical too. I'm really glad we don't get as much rain as Seattle et al. -- we've had solid rain for about three days now and I'm starting to understand how it can depress some people ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmm, a resurrected Dedmonton thread turning into a love in with Victoria thread?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I would love to live in Victoria, but I would also like to teach at UoA in Edmonton. Of course, I can't afford Victoria, and UoA would not hire me now that I am at the end of my teaching career. As well, I could never survive the cold temps you get there, although my wife would be there to pick up the pieces of me when I fall and crack into pieces due to the extreme cold.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Strange, but when it was 0C and freezing drizzle outside, I had to go out and scrape my wife's car windshields. She said "it's too cold outside for me". This from someone who grew up in Calgary/Edmonton/Winnipeg and experienced severe windchills. She said that our damp cold of 0C here is worse than windchills of -30C there in AB/MB.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I prefer the dry cold of Edmonton over the damp cold of Vancouver anytime." MCB, my wife has also lived a few years in Vancouver. She still contends that Environment Canada is correct -- St.John's does have the worst overall weather of any major city in Canada. The only thing we don't get are earthquakes, hurricanes and a tornado, although we do get wind gusts that have been clocked at over 135km/h.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> Hmm, a resurrected Dedmonton thread turning into a love in with Victoria thread?


Where you expecting a "love in with Edmitten thread?" Good luck with that!



Dr.G. said:


> She said that our damp cold of 0C here is worse than windchills of -30C there in AB/MB.


I *might* be convinced that a sunny, dry, still day at -10C in AB is better than a gray, damp 0C day on the coast. But never -30C, with windchill *or* air temp. And Calgary got a *lot* colder than that every year... 



MazterCBlazter said:


> I prefer the dry cold of Edmonton over the damp cold of Vancouver anytime.


My vote cancels yours! Although I'd likely find the increase in precip and lower number of sun hours to be a drag in Vancouver, compared to Victoria. Don't get me started about the traffic...

The number one thing I missed while I spent my (almost) 20 years in Calgary were the summers. The summer in Calgary is like a *slightly* warmer version of a Victoria winter...


----------



## agreenapple (Jan 9, 2009)

*Edmonton*

Never lived in Victoria but spent 6 months in Edmonton. 
It's different than Toronto.. in sooo many ways. From the weather to the people. 
I enjoyed my time there other than getting lost in North Edmonton.. stay away from the North part of the city.. hahah.. I thought some parts of Toronto were scary.

Edmonton is beautiful. I like the Southern area.. Southgate mall.. Heritage mall. nice parks and great weather in the summer. And it wasn't that much cheaper when I loved there. a box of Poptarts were almost $7. lol


----------



## NewyorkToEdmonton (Jun 9, 2009)

tilt said:


> Heheh, an old thread that I started ages ago!!!
> 
> Well, just an update - I moved to Edmonton in July 2006, hated the place and came running right back to Burlington ON in Dec 2006.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting discussion that drew my attention to itself. I am a Canadian PR working in New York for last 4 years.
I have been offered a position in Edmonton that pays me in the same range as my current salary in NY.
I have heard both good and bad things about Edmonton and I am curious to know what members here think about moving from NY to edmonton. Is it going to be too much of a cultural and lifestyle shock to make such a move?
I have read both sides of the story and I am wondering where the truth actually lies. Some say the weather isnt that bad, others warn me of heavy snowfall and it being the coldest place on earth. 

How expensive is it to live in edmonton ?
Based on your experiences, how should I prepare myself for such a move. How is the cost of living, lifestyle and facilities etc in edmonton as against NY 

I would love to hear your inputs on this matter, specially from 'tilt' because he seemed to have been there and done that ( as in trying out Edmonton). Just curious to know what made him return, is it so difficulat to adjust to the weather ands lifestyle there ?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Depends, New York City or another city in New York State? Housing in Edmonton is cheaper than New York City but it's still pretty expensive. If you've been able to get by without a car in NYC, get ready to own one in Edmonton. Peak hour transit service is decent and non-peak hour transit is not the worst but Edmonton is 95% car-centric. The South LRT extension is almost done and there are planned North, West, and Millwoods lines so that should open the city up to transit. There are many recreational opportunities in Edmonton, I love the river valley and it's a very easy city to cycle in because of its' relative flatness. The things I don't like about Edmonton is that it is very blah... everything is far and wide apart and for most of the city except around downtown, Whyte Ave, University, Oliver, Kingsway, etc. and a few other places not mentioned, it feels like you're out in the country, except for the huge traffic jams because of poorly timed traffic signals and the fact that everyone needs to drive. Downtown is dead during non-business hours, except during the Fringe Festival for example. I love Heritage Days in August. I think you should take a trip there before you decide.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No sales tax in Alberta. That counts for something.


----------



## NewyorkToEdmonton (Jun 9, 2009)

dona83 said:


> Depends, New York City or another city in New York State? Housing in Edmonton is cheaper than New York City but it's still pretty expensive. If you've been able to get by without a car in NYC, get ready to own one in Edmonton. Peak hour transit service is decent and non-peak hour transit is not the worst but Edmonton is 95% car-centric. The South LRT extension is almost done and there are planned North, West, and Millwoods lines so that should open the city up to transit. There are many recreational opportunities in Edmonton, I love the river valley and it's a very easy city to cycle in because of its' relative flatness. The things I don't like about Edmonton is that it is very blah... everything is far and wide apart and for most of the city except around downtown, Whyte Ave, University, Oliver, Kingsway, etc. and a few other places not mentioned, it feels like you're out in the country, except for the huge traffic jams because of poorly timed traffic signals and the fact that everyone needs to drive. Downtown is dead during non-business hours, except during the Fringe Festival for example. I love Heritage Days in August. I think you should take a trip there before you decide.


Thank you for the reply. Your respnose is really helpful. 

I am working in New York City which is definitely very crowded and multicultural. I am not much of an outdoor person so I guess it would not bother me much if the downtown is quiet in Edmonton during non business hours as long as there are decent places for recreation.

I understand the need to own a car in edmonton. What about the prices of essential commodities, groceries, utilities and recreation such as eatiing out in a restaurant or watching a movie. Is that expensive as well ?

My biggest concren is that I have lived in cities which have a multicultural and multi ethnic nature, where everyone is treated equally and no one has time to bother about anyone's origin, race, color etc. Is that something I am going to miss in Edmonton? How are foreigners (recent immigrants ) treated in Edmonton. Do we have good mix of Asian, white , black races ? Are people friendly towards non natives ? 

Thats one thing I love about NYC because it does not really matter where you are from because almost everyone comes from a different country and still work in harmony.

I will be working in the Dept of Energy which I believe is in the downtown. 
I have been advised to live in Claireview which I am told is easily accessible by LRT and is also located conveniently close to grocery shops, banks etc. Is that a safe and good neighborhood in your opinion ?

Once again, thank you for reading and advising.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I have never been to New York city, so take my responses with a pinch of salt. I am familiar with London so I'll use that as my frame of reference for "World City" stuff. I did go to school in Edmonton, but that was many years ago. I currently live in Calgary.



NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> I am working in New York City which is definitely very crowded and multicultural. I am not much of an outdoor person so I guess it would not bother me much if the downtown is quiet in Edmonton during non business hours as long as there are decent places for recreation.


It depends on your idea of recreation. If you like "bright lights, big city" stuff, you will probably consider Edmonton a cultural wasteland. Edmonton does have a pretty good arts and cultural scene (for example: Edmonton International Fringe Festival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), but it would be a small step down from what you might find in Montreal or Toronto, and a *big* step down from what you would find in a "World City" like London - there really isn't anything in the same class in Canada, but presumably New York is similar.


NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> I understand the need to own a car in edmonton. What about the prices of essential commodities, groceries, utilities and recreation such as eatiing out in a restaurant or watching a movie. Is that expensive as well ?


I expect all prices in Edmonton would be *much* lower, and the overall tax burden is likely lower as well. There are online calculators that could help you here, and your relocation folks could presumably help as well.


NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> My biggest concren is that I have lived in cities which have a multicultural and multi ethnic nature, where everyone is treated equally and no one has time to bother about anyone's origin, race, color etc. Is that something I am going to miss in Edmonton? How are foreigners (recent immigrants ) treated in Edmonton. Do we have good mix of Asian, white , black races ? Are people friendly towards non natives ?
> 
> Thats one thing I love about NYC because it does not really matter where you are from because almost everyone comes from a different country and still work in harmony.


Edmonton is reasonably diverse, but perhaps not as much as you are used to.

Alberta is nowhere near as racist and ******* as some who have never lived here like to believe, you'll find that most folks are pretty tolerant of other races and cultures.


NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> I will be working in the Dept of Energy which I believe is in the downtown.
> I have been advised to live in Claireview which I am told is easily accessible by LRT and is also located conveniently close to grocery shops, banks etc. Is that a safe and good neighborhood in your opinion ?


I suggest you rent to "try before you buy". Vacancy rates are up, and rents are down - and if and when you do decide to settle down and buy a place in a year or two prices may well be lower.

That said, you might also want to consider Old Strathcona, or another area near the University in order to get the "urban" feel you seem to like.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't think the rate of racism is any worse than anywhere else in North America. There are a few bad apples of course just like anywhere else. Edmonton is probably not as ethnically diverse as say Toronto or Vancouver but as an Asian person I didn't feel excluded.

The LRT system is not substantially better than the bus system in Edmonton, there is only one line and runs every 5/10/15 minutes depending on time of the day. Still Clareview is a good choice, same as Century Park area which is set to get LRT early next year and will be quite a lovely town centre. I lived in Millwoods back in the days but I heard they turned ghetto in the past decade, they do have a decent town centre with good bus connections. Otherwise I second on Old Strathcona and University, as long as you're about two blocks away from the noisy scummy part of Whyte Ave (between 111St and 99St, it's lovely during the day but subject to boozers and once-every-few-years Oilers celebrations at night) it's a very lovely, quiet, walkable neighbourhood, and you'll be able to enjoy the Saturday morning farm market, it's close to River Valley, many shops, and depending where you work you'll be able to get by without a car around there. I also like Oliver and the area around 112 to 118 St, north of 107 Ave (but south of Kingsway). Edmonton only has one vehicle in their car-share program but it's an option.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I just re-read this whole thread (knowing it's out of date) and feel kind of bad that Burnaby didn't get a better shot. I've not been to Edmonton so I can't comment on it (though I chuckled at the OP's line about "I don't think going to the mall is entertainment"), but I have been to Burnaby and the Vancouver area, and IMO the place is very nice for about 2/3rds of the year.

What's interesting to me after reviewing this thread is that at NO POINT was the cultural life of the two communities brought into it, and yet that's really one of the most important elements to "enjoying" life in a particular city in my view. I've lived in lots of places big and small, but I keep finding that it's the PEOPLE and the CULTURE that make or break a city for me.

Anyone care to comment on the cultural life of Edmonton? Or Burnaby/Vancouver for that matter?

Victoria is a little light on some of the things I'm used to, but for a smaller city it has a lot of cultural stuff going for it, including almost constant outdoor festivals, a healthy theatre scene, and a lot of local music (some of it very good). I could wish more more museums and concerts, but Vancouver/Seattle/Portland are all nearby for special occasions, you make a weekend of it.


----------



## NewyorkToEdmonton (Jun 9, 2009)

PenguinBoy and dona83, thank you very much for your repsonses. I really appreciate it



> you might also want to consider Old Strathcona, or another area near the University in order to get the "urban" feel you seem to like.


Thanks. I will consider living close to the University area for the more 'urban feel' like you mentioned.



> I suggest you rent to "try before you buy". Vacancy rates are up, and rents are down - and if and when you do decide to settle down and buy a place in a year or two prices may well be lower.


I am not thinking of buying a house as I do not see myself settling forever in Edmonton (for the simple reason that I do not have any family or friends there ). Its just the fact that I am eager to return to Canada and Edmonton happened to offer me the best job. That said, if I really like the place I might change my mind but what scares me off is the extreme weather.

How are the medical facilities in Edmonton. Do we have enough doctors ? Do new immigrants find it harder to get appointments.

My wife is a teacher and I am wondering if there are enough opportunities available in Edmonton for teachers.

I am also thinking of visiting the place before making up my mind on whether I want to relocate. I have been looking up airfare tickets but it appears that there are not that many airlines available that serve the city and the air fare to most other cities is significantally higher.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> How are the medical facilities in Edmonton. Do we have enough doctors ? Do new immigrants find it harder to get appointments.


The U of A has a big teaching hospital and does all sorts of leading edge research - so there are at least some high end medical facilities in town - but that probably doesn't help you when you've got a sore throat.

I've no idea what the current availability of doctors is.


NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> My wife is a teacher and I am wondering if there are enough opportunities available in Edmonton for teachers.


I would guess your wife could find a job in or around Edmonton easily enough


NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> I am also thinking of visiting the place before making up my mind on whether I want to relocate. I have been looking up airfare tickets but it appears that there are not that many airlines available that serve the city and the air fare to most other cities is significantally higher.


Even a full fare ticket is cheap compared to moving to a place you can't stand!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can fly West Jet from New York (Newark Airport) to Edmonton International Airport for about $1,000 all taxes/surcharges included for the two of you.

WestJet - Low air fares and the best service across North America and to the Caribbean

You might like Edmonton, I like Edmonton for the most part, but then again you might not.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I like Edmonton for the most part


Agreed, but:


NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> what scares me off is the extreme weather.


And it's a long way from the mountains...


----------



## NewyorkToEdmonton (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I agree spending 1000 bucks may not hurt as much as living in a place that you cannot stand.


I have nothing against Edmonton, it may turn out to be a good place for me but having lived in big cities all along, I am scared of the small town status that some people attribute to Edmonton and how life's necessities can be met in such a place. Add to that lack of friends in the region and the status of "one of the coldest places on earth" and you have what appears to be a risky cocktail




> And it's a long way from the mountains...


Pardon my ignorance , but is that a good thing or a bad thing ?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> Thanks guys. I agree spending 1000 bucks may not hurt as much as living in a place that you cannot stand.
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Edmonton, it may turn out to be a good place for me but having lived in big cities all along, I am scared of the small town status that some people attribute to Edmonton and how life's necessities can be met in such a place. Add to that lack of friends in the region and the status of "one of the coldest places on earth" and you have what appears to be a risky cocktail
> ...


I guess as one who lives on the edge of Edmonton and has for 20+ years, I am surprised that all your advice is coming from no one who lives here.

Google is your friend.

Try:

Edmonton Arts
Edmonton Festivals
Edmonton Theatre
Edmonton Sports
Edmonton River Valley
Edmonton Downtown
Edmonton Old Strathcona
Edmonton And Area
Edmonton Farmers Markets
Edmonton Movie Theatres
Edmonton Recreation
Edmonton Entertainment
Edmonton well by now you get the idea.

No one in this thread has even begun to touch the heart of a city that will surprise you.

And while you are at it, try one more Google search:

Edmonton annual weather averages.

That too might just surprise the hell outta you.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> Pardon my ignorance , but is that a good thing or a bad thing ?


Having lived for far too long in a mountain-less area, I am *really* enjoying having the mountains of Vancouver Island and Washington state in my daily views. I could certainly live in a place where mountains are not immediately visible, but I don't think I'll ever reside for long in a "flat" place again.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> No sales tax in Alberta. That counts for something.


Err... no, it does not. As I mentioned in my follow-up to my original post, I found that everything, and I do mean anything and everything you can ever think of, was priced higher in Edmonton BEFORE TAXES than the price I paid AFTER TAXES in the Greater Toronto Area. _(Of course my information is around three years old)_

Back to NewYorkToEdmonton - I moved back because I found Edmonton expensive to live in (the money I had left over after all expenses and paying taxes was lesser than what I have in the Toronto area), Edmonton after 5 p.m. was Deadmonton (in my opinion alone, since I lived downtown) and as I mentioned I am not an ice-hockey fan nor am I the Whyte Avenue type of person.

I should mention however, that all the above reasons were just garnishing for the main reason, which was that I did not have any friends or family there, everyone was here in the Toronto area. I believe that is your problem too.

As for the weather, I don't think you will find it that bad. You are used to the New York area. Edmontonians say that because it is a dry cold in Winters one does not feel the cold so much if one does not leave any skin exposed, but my experience was different. I really felt the cold, more so because of the wind howling through the downtown buildings (and it takes a lot of cold for me to be uncomfortable).

Having said Edmonton is Deadmonton, I must talk about some positive aspects. If you are willing to drive a bit, there are really beautiful places you could go to, such as Jasper. Plus the drive to Vancouver through the Rockies is amazing as well.

Also, if you just drove a few minutes out of downtown towards the North-East, you can get to see the most amazing light-show in the world - Aurora Borealis.

Cheers


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I just re-read this whole thread (knowing it's out of date) and feel kind of bad that Burnaby didn't get a better shot. I've not been to Edmonton so I can't comment on it (though I chuckled at the OP's line about "I don't think going to the mall is entertainment"), but I have been to Burnaby and the Vancouver area, and IMO the place is very nice for about 2/3rds of the year.


Any place East of the Fraser Valley is beyond Hope :heybaby:

We lived in Edmonton (actually St Albert) for 15 years, enjoyed it but pleased we moved to the West Coast. I wouldn't go back.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SINC said:


> Edmonton Arts
> Edmonton Festivals
> Edmonton Theatre
> Edmonton Sports
> ...


I think I touched festivals, river valley, old strathcona, farmers market (Saturday Market at Old Strathcona), and recreation. I forgot theatre... Edmonton has a great improv scene if you're into that. Movies, you can watch movies anywhere nothing special. Edmonton has a lot of the American restaurant chains like Olive Garden, Chilis, Red Lobster, etc. 

Edmonton annual weather average might be good but it goes from two extremes, -40C in the winter and 40C in the summer lol. It's really not too bad though.

The main reason I wanted to move to Edmonton is that in general it's a really good city with a good vibe, with some big city amenities if you wanted to go that route yet very laid back at the same time.

Two reasons I didn't was 1) housing costs were not significantly less expensive than Vancouver's surrounding suburbs of North Van, Burnaby, Richmond (all less than 30 minutes to downtown Vancouver by transit) 2) Transit, cycling, and walking in Edmonton except for the downtown core felt generally second class compared to driving and to me driving should be an option, not a necessity.


----------



## NewyorkToEdmonton (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.



> Edmonton after 5 p.m. was Deadmonton (in my opinion alone, since I lived downtown) and as I mentioned I am not an ice-hockey fan


If I get the drift , what you are saying is that there is nothing much to do in Edmonton for a common man besides Ice Hockey and hanging out on Whyte Ave. 
I understand that Edmonton may have a cultural scene but that largely depends on ones taste. That is not everyones idea of recreation. 
Do most people remain indoors after 5 pm and on weekends ?



> nor am I the Whyte Avenue type of person


What is Whyte Avenue known for ? Is that like the Times Square of Edmonton ?



> Edmonton has a lot of the American restaurant chains like Olive Garden, Chilis, Red Lobster, etc


Thanks. Thats good to know. Makes me feel a lot better. How about any decent Indian, Chinese restaurants ?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't forget that Edmonton has one of the best universities in Canada, The Univ. of Alberta.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

NewyorkToEdmonton said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> How about any decent Indian, Chinese restaurants ?


Hmmmm. The Top listed Edmonton Indian restaurants seemed to have too many poor reviews on Urbanspoon...but a clear winner in the Chinese category is below...

The Lingnan - Edmonton - Edmonton | Urbanspoon

In my experience, restaurants with a 70% or greater approval rating are safer bets on Urban Spoon....It is not necessarily wise to go for the top rated - they are top rated because of the number of positive votes, not the percentage of them...therefore not exactly accurate. .


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't know about Chinese or Indian but my favourite Vietnamese place is Golden Swan in Chinatown on 97 St north of the rail overpass, and a Thai place on Whyte Ave near 103 St. 

NOTHING is like Times Square in NYC... but if I had to compare Whyte Ave to anything in NYC it would be Soho.

If you want to go to Edmonton, go during Heritage Days, it's an awesome multicultural extravagganza with lots of great food, dancing, many countries are represented there. You may also catch Fringe Festival around the same time. I love horse drawn sleigh rides in the winter. There are outdoor ice rinks at most community centres. If recreation is a big thing for you, Edmonton won't disappoint you. Sure you'll be pressed to jog in the winter time but you can skate, ski (on bunny hills, or drive 4 to 5 hours to the mountains), or if anything just relax at home.


----------

